# IVF - Hep B Injection



## TraceyT (Jan 12, 2003)

I wonder if anyone can help me.  I have just started a Healthcare Assistant job and have been advised to have the Hep B injections.  I will hopefully be starting our next IVF in 2 months time and wondered if it is safe to start the injections so soon to treatment?

Many thanks for reading.
TraceyT
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Should be fine but do double check with your GP for full reassurance.

Sarah


----------



## TraceyT (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for such a quick response! Looks like jabs and jabs again for me over the next few months!

Thanks again.
TraceyT


----------

